# Having fun at the backyard - apple is no longer my target



## ObelixCMM (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## nzcy (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you ~~


----------



## frozen cowboy f (Oct 22, 2015)

Sweet shoot.


----------

